# ADA Aquasoil and additional ferts.



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello all. At the end of the month I will be replanting my 35g, corner bow front tank. I will be using the following:
ADA Powersand Special, Tourmaline bc, Aquasoil Amazonia Normal
DIY Co2, 130W Compact fluorescent hood with one 6700k colormax and one 10000k. I will be using the Green Brighty Step Series Ferts.
plants will include: dwarf sag, glossostigma elatinoides, moss balls, java fern, anubias nana, crypt wendtii: 1 green and 1 brown, crypt lucens, ozelot sword: 1 green and 1 red, amazon sword, jungle val, & eusteralis stellata.

My question is, will I need to add tablet fertilizer to the soil at any point, or does the ADA continuously provide nutrients?

Also wondering if anyone knows of an oversimplified article on setting up pressurized Co2? I'm very intimidated by the whole process and have settled for DIY as a result.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Krisy,

I don't have any experience with ADA soils, but would imagine over time the nutrients which are present at the start will be used up. Also those 3 swords will eventually get too big for your 35 gal, you might want to keep that in mind.

As far as setting up a diy CO2 system, check out this thread for a good step-by-step.


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Bert..... but I already have DIY Co2 and I want info on setting up pressurized.

I know about the size of the swords, the plants that I have acquired are young and when they grow out of the 35, I have a larger tank for them to take up residence.
I posted in aquascaping because most of those readers use or are familiar with ADA.....so I was hoping for some first hand experience.
...don't really know how I got moved out??


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Oops, sorry I misread the CO2 part. Check out here for some CO2 info. Basically, you will need either a diffuser which goes in the tank, or an in-line reactor to get the CO2 into the water. I assume you know that your kh will support pressurized? If you use a diffuser, you would mount it inside the tank so that the water flow from your filter or an added powerhead would distribute the micro bubbles throughout as well as possible. With an external in-line reactor you would plumb that into the outflow of your filter return to the tank. You would aim for a pH value approximately one full unit below your tank's ambient atmospherically equilibrated pH. (That just means take a sample of your tank water and let it sit out for 24 hours and measure the pH - you would aim for 1pH unit less than that measurement.) That would be equivalent to approximately 30ppm of CO2.

Re-reading your original post, you do have a lot of light there. Pressurized CO2 is probably essential for it. You will also need to stay on top of all your ferts with that much light.


----------

